#ubuntu-my 2010-11-08
<sweemeng> 'sup
<mnajem> MySecurity, makan lagi ke
<mnajem> http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Scholarship
#ubuntu-my 2010-11-09
<itiknila> salam
<itiknila> locobot_2: help
#ubuntu-my 2010-11-10
<qedx-work> anyone know what "scalar's parent node must be simple node" means with regards to mib files and smilint?
<ikhwan> ada orang?
#ubuntu-my 2010-11-11
<sweemeng> red hat 6 is out!!!!!
 * sweemeng runs!!!!!!!
<se7en> logout
<unitedpotsmokers> assalamualaikum
<unitedpotsmokers> good evening
<unitedpotsmokers> namastey
<unitedpotsmokers> sawadikhapp
#ubuntu-my 2010-11-12
<unitedpotsmokers> @find 3gp
#ubuntu-my 2010-11-13
<isolat3dsh33p> sfsadfs
<sweemeng> arduino hackign is cool
<unitedpotsmokers> assalamualaikum
<unitedpotsmokers> hi
#ubuntu-my 2010-11-14
<redzwan2008> helloe
<redzwan2008> helloe
<redzwan2008> anyone here?
<redzwan2008> helloe
#ubuntu-my 2011-11-07
<susahsebut> hi sume
<Piju> SuMarDi, hehe
<SuMarDi> Piju: w00t!
<Piju> SuMarDi, 
#ubuntu-my 2011-11-08
<mnajem> test
<sweemeng> test fail
#ubuntu-my 2011-11-09
<pantaet> yo 
<sweemeng> live long and prosper pantaet 
<ejat> holla
<ApOgEE> hi wariola 
<pantaet> pantat tul la
<pantaet> oi
<ApOgEE> awatnye pantaet ?
<pantaet> ko tattau ker
<ApOgEE> tak tau
<pantaet> gie mampoz.com
<pantaet> lubang dubursiti.org
<ApOgEE> kenapa kah?
<sweemeng> wtf
<ApOgEE> wtf sweemeng 
 * sweemeng say kick this guy
<ApOgEE> ;)
<pantaet> FU sweemeng 
<sweemeng> FU too pantaet 
<ApOgEE> wtf pantaet ?
<pantaet> Love u sweemeng 
<pantaet> ur hot
<pantaet> u wana sex?
 * ApOgEE [+] ignore mode
<pantaet> hmm
<pantaet> sick
<pantaet> sorry sweemeng
<pantaet> i was just kidding
<pantaet> not mean to hurt anynoe
<pantaet> sorry buddies
<ApOgEE> elo SuMarDi hyperair 
<ApOgEE> wb mfauzirahman 
<mfauzirahman> mana ko menghilang daa
<ApOgEE> bizi
<mfauzirahman> bercuti yek...hehehe
<ApOgEE> kerja pending manyak, kene setel
<ApOgEE> ada workload baru
<ApOgEE> bukan menghilang, cuma x masuk fb... fb banyak mencuri masa aku yg sikit
<ApOgEE> hehehe
<ApOgEE> irc x pe
<mfauzirahman> masyuk laa ko
<ApOgEE> belum lagi, insya Allah
<ApOgEE> amiiiin
<mfauzirahman> kat opis aku ada warehouse sale jumaat nie...kalu ko nak beli brg dtg laa
<mfauzirahman> It gadget
<ApOgEE> meego phone ada?
<ApOgEE> nokia
<ApOgEE> aku baru nak cuba layan meego ni
<ApOgEE> hehehehe
<mfauzirahman> kitorang x jual phone laa....hehehe...
<ApOgEE> mfauzirahman: kat mana tempatnya?
<ApOgEE> mfauzirahman: IT gadget, such as?
<mfauzirahman> thumb drive, dvd-r 3m stationaries, iphone casing, printers Konica Minolta, laptop sleeve, mouse etc
<ApOgEE> mfauzirahman: henpon no 012...4152 tu ko ke?
<mfauzirahman> www.dpaper.com.my
<mfauzirahman> a'aa
<ApOgEE> 2 nombo atau tukar nombo?
<mfauzirahman> tue personal phone aku...yg satu lagi opis nyer
<ApOgEE> oooo
<mfauzirahman> dua dua aku pakai
<ApOgEE> ok, saved
<ApOgEE> aku ingatkan sapa la bagi sms tu... kalo nama x kuar, aku layan mengikut mood je
<ApOgEE> hehehe
<ApOgEE> mfauzirahman: x iklankan kat fb ke?
<mfauzirahman> x
<mfauzirahman> diorang dah buat dah...aku just nak bgtau ko aje...kot2 nak buat apa2 ke...
<sweemeng> ok
<sweemeng> office sejuk
<sweemeng> giler sejuk
<sweemeng> =.=
<sweemeng> aircond sesejuk mana pun takkan ada salji dalam office pun
<sweemeng> =.=
<ApOgEE> hoho
<Faizul> hi SuMarDi 
<SuMarDi> hi Faizul
<Faizul> SuMarDi, gi mana tadi ?
<SuMarDi> Faizul: dari bangi
<SuMarDi> Faizul: jumpa member
<Faizul> SuMarDi, bincang projek ke ?
<SuMarDi> Faizul: a'ah bincang project
<SuMarDi> Faizul: kita bila mau bincang project? ;)
<Faizul> SuMarDi, esok lah.
<SuMarDi> wow
<SuMarDi> Faizul: besok aku ada hal siang
<SuMarDi> Faizul: mlm aku pegi main badminton
<Faizul> SuMarDi, ok
<Faizul> SuMarDi, dah tak meriah irc ni
<Faizul> semua ke facebook, g+
<SuMarDi> Faizul: yerp
<SuMarDi> sunyi
<Faizul> SuMarDi, aku masuk selalu. tapi kat #ubuntu-hams, #cw sahaja
<Piju> SuMarDi, 
<SuMarDi> Piju: oooo
<SuMarDi> Piju: mana /ubuntu/member ?
<Piju> SuMarDi, entah
<Faizul> SuMarDi, 
<SuMarDi> Faizul: connection problem?
<SuMarDi> Faizul: wahh dah ada @ubuntu/member/faizul
<SuMarDi> otai
<Faizul> SuMarDi, ya. internet problem.
<Faizul> SuMarDi, pakai unifi ke ?
<SuMarDi> Faizul: unifi tak masuk lagi kat area rumah ni
<SuMarDi> Faizul: TM tgh pasang cable
<Faizul> SuMarDi, dulu aku ada psybnc. skrg tak ada
<Faizul> tak boleh parking nickname dah
<SuMarDi> Faizul: ooo tak tau apa tu psynbnc
<Faizul> app utk connect ke irc
<Faizul> SuMarDi, ko punya finch tu tak boleh share ke ? hehe
<SuMarDi> Faizul: mcm mana nak share?
<SuMarDi> hehe
<SuMarDi> kena kasi ssh la
<Faizul> kasi account. 
<Faizul> boleh aku launch finch kat situ.
<Faizul> tapi pening jugak
<Faizul> ko tak install psybnc ke ?
<SuMarDi> psynbnc tu apa?
<SuMarDi> aku bukan tau sgt ni
<SuMarDi> hehe
<SuMarDi> baru belajar
<Faizul> psybnc senang
<Faizul> aku tak perlu ssh
<SuMarDi> Faizul: aku dah ada ini https://plus.google.com/102991452446737238341
<Faizul> aku just connect ke server. dan server tu connect ke irc
<SuMarDi> Faizul: ko ada rss nak pakai, boleh pakai platform ni
<Faizul> planet.hamradio.my ?
<SuMarDi> Faizul: ramai ke reader?
<Faizul> ramai juga
<SuMarDi> Faizul: aku letak iklan boleh/
<SuMarDi> haha
<Faizul> SuMarDi, ni psybnc http://www.psybnc.at/
<Faizul> aku --> server ko --> irc
<Faizul> jadi kalau aku quit, server ko masih connected to irc
<SuMarDi> oooo
<Faizul> SuMarDi, letak la ads
<SuMarDi> sama je la mcm finch
<SuMarDi> finch lagi boleh pakai fbchat
<SuMarDi> ym
<Faizul> SuMarDi, finch guna ssh. psybnc guna irc client je.
<SuMarDi> msn
<SuMarDi> ooo gitu ka
<Faizul> ya
<SuMarDi> geek sgt ni
<Faizul> fbchat, ym direct je. bukan nak selalu online.
<Faizul> lagipun ym ni byk spam
<SuMarDi> Faizul: betul
<Faizul> SuMarDi, psybnc jimat resources.
<Faizul> finch kuat makan resources
<Faizul> irc simple, straight forward. ym, fbchat, msn, byk spam
<Faizul> irc client utk blackberry tak ada yang best
<SuMarDi> Faizul: yum search psybnc
<Faizul> utk iphone byk yang best
<Faizul> aku baca pasal charlie miller, dia kena kick dari ios dev program
<Faizul> pasal dia hack appstore
<SuMarDi> tu psal aku taknak hack appstore
<SuMarDi> Faizul: No Matches found
<Faizul> aku rasa dia kick je. pasni dia mesti bagi duit suruh charlie miller diam
<Faizul> SuMarDi, app tu boleh run as user je. tak perlu root
<Faizul> kasi ./psybnc &
<Faizul> itu je
<Faizul> tak perlu service psybnc start
<Faizul> ambik source, edit, compile, run
<Faizul> SuMarDi, kalau steve job hidup lagi mesti dia offer charlie miller masuk apple
<SuMarDi> Faizul: betul gak tu
<SuMarDi> Faizul: ko tak keje ke esok?
<Faizul> SuMarDi, keje
<Faizul> tapi aku rasa macam tak sihat
<SuMarDi> Faizul: ooo best betul jadi ko
<Faizul> SuMarDi, apasal ?
<Faizul> aku kena tidur jap lagi.
<Faizul> rasa macam pening
<SuMarDi> Faizul: pasal ko boleh rasa tak sihat la
<SuMarDi> hehe
<Faizul> apasal ?
<SuMarDi> Faizul: ye la... kalau rasa mcm tak sihat... main rasa2 je
<Faizul> SuMarDi, hehe
<SuMarDi> Contohnya mcm hari ni aku nak rasa mcm tak sihat
<SuMarDi> aku rasa la tak sihat
<Faizul> hehe
<Faizul> SuMarDi, ko rasa najwa latiff tu boleh jadi international artist macam Yuna ke ?
<SuMarDi> Faizul: miera boleh pegi jauh
<Faizul> SuMarDi, haha
<Faizul> SuMarDi, miera tu lucah sangat. no quality
<SuMarDi> Faizul: Miera Liyana tu la simbol international artist
<Faizul> SuMarDi, international artist must have DD
<Faizul> dia tu saiz a cup je
<SuMarDi> Faizul: international asalnya semua bukan DD pun
<SuMarDi> Faizul: benda tu boleh buat
<SuMarDi> Faizul: keyakinan tu penting
<Faizul> SuMarDi, kena berlakon 2,3 movie baru boleh buat. modal besar jugak tu
<SuMarDi> Faizul: umur dia berapa? baru abis SPM?
<Faizul> ya
<SuMarDi> aiseyy
<SuMarDi> boleh di jaga
<Faizul> SuMarDi, kalau dia macam selena gomez aku rasa boleh la
<Faizul> selena gomez tak besar mana pun
<Faizul> !log
<lubotu2> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Faizul> !help
<lubotu2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Faizul> !psybnc
<Faizul> !help fsck
<Faizul> !help
<Faizul> !wtf
<lubotu2> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<SuMarDi> Faizul: selena gomez tak best
<SuMarDi> Faizul: Alyssa Bernal la
<Faizul> SuMarDi, sapa tu ?
<Faizul> !google alyssa bernal
<lubotu2> I have no google command, use http://www.google.com/
<Faizul> oo dia ni
<Faizul> youtube artist
<Faizul> SuMarDi, nanti kita gi kg baru. lepak dgn irwan.
<Faizul> aku rasa nak makan western
<Faizul> takpun aku ajak irwan pegi murni
<Faizul> ok ?
<SuMarDi> Faizul: kalau ada masa
<SuMarDi> Faizul: insyaAllah
<SuMarDi> tak boleh janji
<SuMarDi> banyak busy skrg
<Faizul> SuMarDi, ok no problem
<SuMarDi> Faizul: sabtu ni dtg seri kembangan
<SuMarDi> Faizul: boleh sokong aku 
<SuMarDi> Faizul: aku masuk tournament
<Faizul> SuMarDi, ko masuk tournament apa ?
<SuMarDi> Faizul: badminton men's double
<SuMarDi> Faizul: dekat2 equine park
<Faizul> dekat rumah bizkut
<SuMarDi> Faizul: ya
<Faizul> dekat giant ke ?
<SuMarDi> Faizul: sblm lagi
<SuMarDi> kalau ko dari jalan serdang tu
<SuMarDi> sebelum jumpa petronas/kfc tu lagi
<Faizul> sebelah kiri jalan ?
<SuMarDi> Faizul: https://foursquare.com/sumardi/checkin/4eba81c493ade58bee9aca5e?s=KaiKBc0Y4a4TCML3XX_zz46OYSQ
<SuMarDi> sebelah kanan jalan kalau dari serdang
<SuMarDi> kalau dari giant/petronas/kfc jadi sebelah kiri
<Faizul> ok
<SuMarDi> hehe
<Faizul> hari sabtu ni aku ingat nak gi mares
<Faizul> tengok dulu macamana
<Faizul> sebab ada macam simulation test sempena banjir
<SuMarDi> wow
<SuMarDi> menarik
<Faizul> aku gi tengok je la kot
<Faizul> tengok apa yang menarik kat event tu
<Faizul> kalau boring aku baliik
<Faizul> SuMarDi, http://aprs.fi/
<Faizul> nampak aku kat mana skrg ?
<SuMarDi> jap
<SuMarDi> nampak
<SuMarDi> Faizul: via TCPIP
<Faizul> bukan
<Faizul> aku tak pakai tcpip utk update location
<Faizul> ko cari 9M2PJU-7
<SuMarDi> via 9W2XRX-3*
<Faizul> ya
<Faizul> aku hantar packet radio ke 9W2XRX-3, lepas tu dia relay hantar ke 9W2TPT. lepas tu 9W2TPT update ke internet
<SuMarDi> ooo
<SuMarDi> gitu
<SuMarDi> Faizul: firdaus punya kahwin mcm mana?
<SuMarDi> Faizul: ko pegi?
<Faizul> SuMarDi, taktau lagi. aku ingat nak apply cuti panjang. tapi tengok dulu macamana
<SuMarDi> Faizul: aku pun tak tau
<SuMarDi> Faizul: kalau dekat ok 
<Faizul> SuMarDi, sewa chalet kat sana
<SuMarDi> Faizul: wow
<Faizul> SuMarDi, majlis tu area pantai 
<Faizul> dekat
<SuMarDi> hehe
<SuMarDi> Faizul: aku tunggu ko je la
<SuMarDi> Faizul: boleh mkn kopok lekor sekali
<Faizul> tunggu apa ?
<SuMarDi> Faizul: tggu majlis ko la
<SuMarDi> Faizul: buat kt kl la senang aku nak dtg
<Faizul> SuMarDi, la. pegi la. ko pegi sabtu. ahad balik
<Faizul> 1 malam je
<SuMarDi> Faizul: insyaAllah
<Faizul> aku taktau lg. tengok dpt ke tak
<SuMarDi> ya
<SuMarDi> tgk la
<Faizul> nanti aku try. sebab aku pun memang nak baliik kg ni
<Faizul> nak buat cuti panjang sikit
<Faizul> boleh aku main radio kt pantai
<SuMarDi> ok
<SuMarDi> offline
#ubuntu-my 2011-11-10
<tux3> hi
<tux3> hey
<ak47suk1> :)
<Faizul> SuMarDi, 
#ubuntu-my 2011-11-11
<ApOgEE> salam Faizul, ak47suk1 dan SuMarDi 
<Faizul> ya ApOgEE 
<sweemeng> yo 
<Faizul> sweemeng, hi
<Faizul> ApOgEE, jadi ke ?
<sweemeng> hi Faizul 
<Faizul> sweemeng, do know what is official os for ubuntu members ?
<sweemeng> errr the *buntu?
<Faizul> no
<Faizul> its mac osx
<sweemeng> Faizul, wtf
<sweemeng> wtf
<sweemeng> wtf
 * sweemeng is using fedora
 * sweemeng ducks and runs
<Faizul> sweemeng, you didnt notice yet ?
<sweemeng> Faizul, i noticed
<Faizul> so ?
<sweemeng> Faizul, was not active here for a reason
<sweemeng> was not in too many community meetup for a reason
<Faizul> what reason ?
<sweemeng> that and my focus on writing code 
<Faizul> me too
 * Faizul morse code
<sweemeng> ubuntu malaysia community is a bit .... dysfunctional
<sweemeng> some of the technically hardcore members have other focus now
<sweemeng> me i code
<sweemeng> you in ham
<sweemeng> ham radio
<sweemeng> not ham daging makan
<Faizul> sweemeng, do you that one of the #ubuntu-hams members is the 1000cpm high speed telegraphy winner ?
 * sweemeng now knows
<sweemeng> it is even possible?
<sweemeng> 1000 per minute
<Faizul> sweemeng, fabian. his nickname is dj1yfk
<Faizul> go and ask him
 * sweemeng know a bit of morse code
<Faizul> he made lcwo.net
<sweemeng> very little
<sweemeng> but then cannot compare
<Faizul> very little cant help you at all
<sweemeng> Faizul, can, i just need to practice
<sweemeng> and finally get a radio license
 * Faizul bored
 * sweemeng too
<Faizul> hey sweemeng 
 * sweemeng focus on python web frameworks now
<sweemeng> lol
<Faizul> are you in hackerspacekl ?
<Faizul> can i ask something ?
<sweemeng> Faizul, yeah
<Faizul> why hackerspacekl not like nyc resistors ?
<Faizul> nyc resistor got their own club amateur radio callsign
<sweemeng> Faizul, i don't know man
<Faizul> they do dxing, SOTA.
<sweemeng> me now try to make it active for the first place
<sweemeng> now macam mati jer
 * sweemeng is hopeful
<Faizul> if you want to make it active , i think you better join with other groups too
<sweemeng> not quite keen to spend money on toys until i got other income
<sweemeng> Faizul, true
<Faizul> pay a visit to amateur radio clubs, electronic clubs, planeterium, etc
<sweemeng> but now some active members burn out
<Faizul> haha
<Faizul> i knew it.
<Faizul> i just knew it before this
<sweemeng> me no, hey i am helping out in ubuntu malaysia abit
<sweemeng> so it is harder for me to burn out and go bored
<sweemeng> Faizul, it happens
 * ApOgEE is using Windows XP
<ApOgEE> Faizul: jadi... 
<ApOgEE> hari ni aku nak bertarung dengan virus2 yg memakan PC kat sites... baru abes download Hiren boot CD... ccleaner, malwarebytes
 * sweemeng is deciding between ubuntu or fedora
 * sweemeng going to install lxde anyway
<sweemeng> though if i say lubuntu, people will mad at me
<sweemeng> it sounds like LU Buntu
<ApOgEE> sweemeng: hahaha
 * sweemeng is serious what distro to install
<sweemeng> haha
<ApOgEE> sweemeng: aku pun dalam dilema... nak install ubuntu ke, meego kat netbook aku... ada projek nak buat meego apps ni
<ApOgEE> hmmm
<ApOgEE> tapi aku dah install Qt MeeGo Dev tools kat fedora nih...
<ApOgEE> jem
<sweemeng> ApOgEE, tu la, kalau fedora, komuniti ok
<sweemeng> tapi saya lebih biasa dengan debian, tapi malas nak pasang debian
<ApOgEE> hmmm... 
 * ApOgEE garu kepala... 
<ApOgEE> ok lah, aku nak pi site dah ni. kang client aku bising lak
<ApOgEE> see you later
<nadimsia> salam utk semua
<nadimsia> apa winbind+samba dgn likewise open
<nadimsia> logout
<unitedpotsmokers> hello
<unitedpotsmokers> hyper mcm mana exma
<unitedpotsmokers> *exam
<unitedpotsmokers> hell...hell...hello
<unitedpotsmokers> gud...god...good... mmmorning
#ubuntu-my 2012-11-05
<fairuz> helo rakan2
<excalibr> uit fairuz 
<fairuz> excalibr: yup
<excalibr> balik dulu keke
<fairuz> keke
<fairuz> sila2
<excalibr> fairuz: pendidikan kat sana diberi percuma ke?
<fairuz> mcm kat malaysia gak aku rasa kalau public punya byr murah
<fairuz> tapi health insurance free
<fairuz> pastu students dapat elaun tiap2 bulan
<fairuz> excalibr: ^
<fairuz> excalibr: tu untuk uni la, sekolah menegah ngan rendah tak salah aku mmg free
<fairuz> malaysia kalau buat free bagus jugak, tapi nnt orang kerja plak mengamuk
<excalibr> fairuz: students yg dpt elaun tu rakyat dia saje ke? atau foreign students sekali?
<fairuz> excalibr: semua
<fairuz> termasuk aku sekali dulu keke
<excalibr> oo
<excalibr> tapi ckp2 utk tuiton fees je kan?
<fairuz> takde la
<fairuz> contoh kat uni aku dulu
<fairuz> tuition fees dlm 700 euros setahun
<fairuz> elaun tu dapat dalam 1400 setaun
<excalibr> uni ko priv ke?
<fairuz> public la
<fairuz> priv tak dapat la 700 euros setaun
<fairuz> mau 10000 euro setaun
<excalibr> wth..700 euro je? murah giler
<excalibr> ngalahkan fees pub uni kat msia
<fairuz> sebab kerajaan dah subsidize la
<fairuz> msia pun kerajaan dah sub jugak tapi maybe tak byk
<fairuz> public uni mesia brapa fees setaun?
<excalibr> ~5-7k setahun
<fairuz> oo
<fairuz> mmg bagus education ngan health free/murah 
<fairuz> Malaysia boleh je buat, tapi takde duit kot. Kena naikkan tax
<fairuz> naikkan tax, orang benci pulak nanti
<fairuz> kat sini tax tinggi gila kot
<excalibr> kenapa kot? ko tak bayar cukai ke lol
<fairuz> maksud kot aku lain kat situ keke
<fairuz> aku byr la cukai
<fairuz> tu sbb aku tau tinggi
<fairuz> ko ada byr tiap2 bulan
<fairuz> pastu tiap2 taun ada lagi cukai
<fairuz> yg tiap2 taun tu kompem sebulan gaji lesap
<excalibr> tapi kalau gaji besar, takda la terasa sgt kan
<excalibr> yg krisis euro hari tu dah ok ke?
<fairuz> gaji besar lagi la rasa
<fairuz> ko byg ko gaji 60K euro setaun, akhir taun je lesap dekat 6K
<fairuz> bulan kira yg lesap tiap2 bulan lagi
<excalibr> yg tu tax apa pulak
<fairuz> tax pendapatan 
<fairuz> yg bulan2 tu tax pendapatan gak
<fairuz> tapi logik la tax tinggi, kalau tak mcm mana nak byr free education ngan free health tu
<kaiserfarrell> assalam
<excalibr> fairuz: betul tapi kurang2 ko tahu duit tax ko diguna ke arah yg boleh manfaatkan semua org
<fairuz> tu la guna duit tax, kat mesia pun mcm tu jugak 
<fairuz> guna untuk development
<fairuz> byk ke sikit je la beza dia
<excalibr> kita kat sini..gaji bukan besar pun..byr tax utk disalahguna..lagi la terasa :(
<excalibr> huhu
<excalibr> kaiserfarrell: wslm
<kaiserfarrell> [General Help] [Community Cafe] Jika anda diberi peluang untuk menyampaikan kebaikan serta kegunaan ubuntu/linux dan free open source software di hadapan 50+ pelajar politeknik, Apakah yang anda akan lakukan untuk menarik minat pelajar tersebut? p/s: jika usaha ini berjaya, maka ianya akan diperluaskan lagi.
<kaiserfarrell> tgh cari idea untuk buat slide
<excalibr> susah tu
<kaiserfarrell> ada idea x?
<kaiserfarrell> tgh risau ni
<excalibr> jap ni real presentation ke atau cuma essei ke apa
<kaiserfarrell> sory internet jem
<excalibr> excalibr: jap ni real presentation ke atau cuma essei ke apa
<kaiserfarrell> real presentation
<kaiserfarrell> ada mic, laptop, projector dan orang
<excalibr> wah
<kaiserfarrell> ada contoh slide x?
<fairuz> excalibr: Kat sini tak semestinya tak disalah guna 
<kaiserfarrell> fairuz: ada idea x?
<fairuz> hmm
<excalibr> fairuz: aku rasa jap lagi masuk topik politik lak lol
<excalibr> kaiserfarrell: apa point yg dah ada?
<fairuz> aku nak kata bagi topik mcm harga ubuntu vs windows..tapi orang mesia, ikut pandangan aku, tak kesah pakai benda tak ori..geng2 ustaz pun dengan sempoi promot windows pirate... Jadi argument tak valid.
<excalibr> hahaha..betul2
<kaiserfarrell> skrang ni modal ak ni http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=3310135330643&set=oa.10151254761261873&type=1&theater
<kaiserfarrell> hehehe.. jadi gini mana sir?'
<fairuz> student kat situ byk course apa?
<kaiserfarrell> engineering
<fairuz> computer engineering? ke benda lain?
<kaiserfarrell> almost sume jenis engineering
<fairuz> hmm
<kaiserfarrell> electoc, technology , electic
<kaiserfarrell> tapi diploma level
<fairuz> maybe boleh timbulkan topik kat ubuntu ada integrated app store
<fairuz> dan ada byk software dlm tu
<fairuz> windows mana ada
<fairuz> pastu support base ramai
<kaiserfarrell> kalo bagi tau pasal android dev
<kaiserfarrell> ok x?
<excalibr> nak bagitau benefits tu dari segi perspektif mana?
<fairuz> aku ingat ubuntu/linux?
<excalibr> atau yg mana revelen dengan pelajar?
<fairuz> cakap la contoh macam scilab
<fairuz> scilab free
<fairuz> budak2 engineering semua pakai
<fairuz> dah siap2 ada dlm app store ubuntu
<fairuz> siap ada addons lagi ;)
<fairuz> pasal android dev ko nak cakap pasal apa?
<kaiserfarrell> dalam  konteks ubuntu dan sekutunya
<fairuz> mcm takde benefit untuk student sgt bagi aku android dev
<kaiserfarrell> termaksuk la FOSS
<fairuz> apa kaitan ubuntu ngan android?
<kaiserfarrell> android guna kernel linux
<kaiserfarrell> sebagai contoh
<kaiserfarrell> boleh x?
<excalibr> how about this http://www.whylinuxisbetter.net/
<excalibr> Title: Why Linux is better
<fairuz> benefit dia?
<kaiserfarrell> excalibr: kalo boleh dari segi pelajar itu sendri
<fairuz> nak kira mesin basuh pun ada pakai kernel linux :)
<kaiserfarrell> kiranya nak kata macam tu la..
<kaiserfarrell> bagi diong terkejuz
<fairuz> tu baut intro boleh la
<kaiserfarrell> student as developer
<fairuz> kalau ko buat mcm tu, dah mcm ko kosentret kat satu course ke taK?
<fairuz> budak2 letrik mcm mane
<kaiserfarrell> itu la..
<kaiserfarrell> ak tgh jem ni
<kaiserfarrell> objektif: untuk membuka mata pelajar
<kaiserfarrell> windows bukan 1 os atas muka bomi ALLAH ni
<excalibr> http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/8e1la/ask_linux_are_there_any_benefits_from_switching/
<excalibr> Title: Ask Linux: Are there any benefits from switching from OSX to Linux? : linux
<kaiserfarrell> nice
<excalibr> http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/y4lif/what_are_the_benefits_of_linux_as_compared_to/
<excalibr> Title: What are the benefits of Linux, as compared to other OSes? : linux
<excalibr> http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/v1owx/i_had_to_do_a_short_presentation_about_the_basics/
<excalibr> Title: I had to do a short presentation about the basics and benefits of Ubuntu to a Wi [...]
<excalibr> ^ spot on
<fairuz> +1
<kaiserfarrell> nice.. 
<kaiserfarrell> ak rasa apa yang ak buat ni akan memberi manfaat kepada rakyat malaysia..
<kaiserfarrell> selain itu ada cadangan lagi?
<kaiserfarrell> ebagai end user, apa sebab untuk mengunakan linux/ubuntu serta FOSS ?
<kaiserfarrell> Sebagai end user, apa sebab untuk mengunakan linux/ubuntu serta FOSS ?
<susahsebut> test2
<fzlamn> ramai tapi sunyi mcm biasa.. :D
<susahsebut> apanya yang kata jiwang2 tadi tu
<susahsebut> koh3
<fzlamn> banyak lep-lep.. kat fb
<fzlamn> :P
<susahsebut_> laaa.... ingat kat sini
<susahsebut_> haha
<fzlamn> kat fb tu.. hahahaha
<susahsebut_> fzlamn, guna apa untuk irc?
<fzlamn> emphaty
<susahsebut_> ooo...
<fzlamn> terbalik pulak eja empathy tu..
<fzlamn> :P
<fzlamn> apa la susah sangat ejaannya
<susahsebut_> boleh la, bunyik sama. haha
<fzlamn> a'ah
<fzlamn> tengah dok wat pe?
<susahsebut_> tengah install xchat indicator untuk kasi masuk dalam tray
<susahsebut_> haha
<susahsebut_> kat minimize kat unity xde noti pun  
<susahsebut_> *kalau
<fzlamn> guna  gnome?
<susahsebut__> nah ko banyak pulak 
<fzlamn> :P
<susahsebut__> xde noti jugak
<susahsebut__> test 
<susahsebut_> hehe
<susahsebut_> nak kena cari lagi
<fzlamn> cari apa tu?
<susahsebut_> xchat indicator plugin untuk unity
<susahsebut_> nak ada noti bila ada new chat etc
<fzlamn> oo...
<fairuz> amboi
<fairuz> susahsebut lama tak nampak
<fairuz> tapi cakap banyak kalau ikut statistik wakaka
<fairuz> susahsebut_^
<susahsebut_> ya fzlamn 
<susahsebut_> eh
<susahsebut_> fairuz, 
<susahsebut_> lol
<susahsebut_> salah 
<fairuz> hehe
<fairuz> aku balik jap
<susahsebut_> eh, sekarang bukan dah balik?
<fairuz_> koh koh
<susahsebut_> sampai dah ke
<fairuz_> susahsebut_ susahsebut apa projek
<susahsebut_> kejap je
<fairuz_> aa umah tepi opis wakaka
<susahsebut_> xde projek
<susahsebut_> macam nak makan
<susahsebut_> tapi macam malas
<susahsebut_> LOL
<susahsebut_> ish, karma aku dah tingga; 109 je
<susahsebut_> *tinggal
<fairuz_> hehe
<fairuz_> makan pun malas
<fairuz_> makan la slalu org rajin
<susahsebut_> makan sedap boleh la rajin kot
<susahsebut_> haha
<susahsebut_> *statement menunujukkan aku masak tak sedap
<susahsebut_> LOL
<fairuz_> haha kalau ko rasa aku masak mestio ko kata ko masak sedap
<susahsebut_> aku goreng ikan kering je
<susahsebut_> eh, dah habis makan lupa ada sambal belacan
<susahsebut_> dem!
<fairuz_> wakaka
<fairuz_> aku baut ayam masak merah ni meh2 join
<fairuz_> *buat
<susahsebut_> weh, tadi ada mesa update lagi
<susahsebut_> nasib baik tak terfakap catalyst
<fairuz_> keke
<susahsebut_> tp x tau la kot restart jahanam
<fairuz_> slalu time restat yg dia fakap
<fairuz_> wahaha
<fairuz_> good luck la
<fairuz_> member aku yg aku racun tu
<fairuz_> dia pegi install nvidia-current punya driver
<fairuz_> terus terfakap 
<fairuz_> tak kluar terus unity keke
<susahsebut_> haha
<susahsebut_> boleh setel ke?
<fairuz_> xtau jap lg aku nak tlg dia
<fairuz_> uninstall je la mcm biasa
<susahsebut_> satu rumah ka?
<fairuz_> takde la
<fairuz_> dia dah ada bini jugak
<fairuz_> ada rumah sendiri la keke
<fairuz_> tapi dia cakap kat aku dari segi speed, max < windows < ubuntu 
<fairuz_> miahaha
<fairuz_> laptop dia ada dua gfx card tu, intel ngan nvidia, nnt aku nak suruh dia tgk kat additional diver tu je
<fairuz_> install dari situ
<fairuz_> *mac
<susahsebut_> apa nak buat ni?
<susahsebut_> perut dah kenyang
<fairuz_> aku pun dha ngantuk ni keke
<susahsebut_> sana malam ke?
<fairuz_> 7.30 pm
<fairuz_> makan awal sangat
<fairuz_> kena main game baru tak ngantuk
<fairuz_> nak buat ape nih weh
<fairuz_> komik takde
<fairuz_> wahaha mcm budak2 plak aku ni
<fairuz_> amboi susahsebut_ stalk emma ke keke
<fzlamn> (Y)
<susahsebut_> haha
<susahsebut_> system 76 yang publish le gambar tu
<susahsebut_> aku share je
<susahsebut_> :p
<fairuz_> :D
<fzlamn> mesti jenuh geledah album tu... :D
<fairuz_> membe emma tu mcm lawa wakaka
<susahsebut_> jenuh la jugak
<fairuz_> adeh lupa ada log kat sini 
<fairuz_> ubuntulog_: syuh syuh
<fairuz_> lubotu2: syuh syuh
<fzlamn> ingat ayam ke?
<susahsebut_> haha
<susahsebut_> korang tengok ni
<susahsebut_> macam ejat je
<susahsebut_> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151498450372729&set=a.10151498450167729.592230.38123997728&type=3&theater
<susahsebut_> kat belakang tuh
<fairuz_> btul la tu
<fzlamn> :P
<fzlamn> tag kat dia la.. 
<fzlamn> :D
<susahsebut_> siap
<susahsebut_> haha
<fzlamn> hahahahaha
<fairuz_> keke
<susahsebut_> tido ah. 
<susahsebut_> selamat malam semua
<fzlamn> selamat malam.. nak tido gak.
#ubuntu-my 2012-11-06
<excalibr> helo rakan2
<excalibr> ada sysadmin tak kat sini?
<fairuz> excalibr: woot woot
<angch> excalibr: sup?
 * angch sometimes wears sysadmin hat
<fairuz> angch: :)
<excalibr> wild..
<excalibr> oh terlambat
<excalibr> angch: awak terer iptables tak
<angch> excalibr: nope.
 * excalibr takes it as yes :D
 * angch terror iptables screw up kena visit dc untuk fix dari console....
<excalibr> so mcm ni angch..
<excalibr> aku suspek box aku kena flood..sampai max out hbs b/w bila berlaku
<angch> ifstat 1
<angch> iptop or iftop
<excalibr> ye that's what i always use tapi mslhnya aku nak ssh in pun tak leh masa kena flood lol
<angch> excalibr: how you know kena flood?
<angch> ada qos ke?
<excalibr> org attack..udp ke tcp ke aku tak pasti..
<angch> ntop?
<angch> main service kat mana? port 80?
<angch> excalibr: do a quick fix first, guna qos supaya normal service (dan ssh!) boleh jalan... baru start blocking.
<angch> excalibr: http://pastebin.com/5p2ijPRb
<excalibr> Title: # Our main interface is eth0 export DEV=eth0 export MAXRATE=2mbit # Reset t - Pa [...]
<angch> (adapt as required)
<angch> ini prevent server jawab anything melebihi quota.
<angch> tapi incoming.... *shrug* tak boleh control dari server.
<excalibr> tgh tengok link
<fairuz> angch: What is qos?
<angch> "quality of service"
<fairuz> kalau kernel, qos ni quality of service
<fairuz> utk latency constraint
<fairuz> benda sama ke
<angch> http://luxik.cdi.cz/~devik/qos/htb/manual/userg.htm
<excalibr> Title: HTB manual - user guide
 * fairuz bukan sysadmin tapi nak nyibuk
<excalibr> angch: klu drop packets sekalipun bukan ke bw pipe kita still saturated gak
<fairuz> oh mmg pakai qos kernel eh
<angch> excalibr: *shrug* depends on wtf is actuality happening. tanpa maklumat, tikam sja ni
<excalibr> hmm so i think..right now, the least i could do is capture source of incoming packets tu..assuming dia tak forge packet
<angch> *shrug* do a stat analysis first.
<angch> udp ke? how much incoming packets?
<angch> what packets? where?
<angch> (iptop iftop)
<excalibr> angch: skrg tak berlaku..tu susah nak kata tu
<angch> excalibr: ntop
 * angch tak suka ntop. too high load, etc.
<excalibr> skrg ni packets..
<excalibr> inc 2.3k, out 2.5k ish
<excalibr> give and take
<excalibr> ni bila time normal
<angch> high.
<angch> ish
<excalibr> so ada idea camna nak log attack tu?
<angch> ntop?
<excalibr> angch: these qos rules ni, how does it work?
<angch> excalibr: http://lartc.org/howto/lartc.qdisc.classless.html
<angch> cbq didn't work for me, htb worked better.
<excalibr> ping kInOzAwA1 kInOzAwA2 
<kInOzAwA> oits excalibr 
<kInOzAwA> bila aku x tgk sini ada plak yg menaip.. haha
<fairuz> :)
<fairuz> taip taip taip
<fairuz> ade je, tengok time kInOzAwA
 * excalibr is typing a message
<excalibr> woo ada org
<excalibr> selalunya bunyik cengkerik je time ni
<fairuz> cengkerik pun takde keke
<excalibr> fairuz: aku curious..
<excalibr> mcm mana info dihantar
<fairuz> excalibr: info ape
<fairuz> wayar la hihi
<fairuz> info jenis apa excalibr
<excalibr> haha..sorry soklan random
<excalibr> fairuz: takda la..since ko major electronics, ingat nak tanya..camna info kita hantar guna komputer di transmit ikut wayar..just terlintas kat kepala
<excalibr> lol
<fairuz> excalibr: ohh
<fairuz> dia ikut 7 layer tu
<excalibr> maksud aku whats happening dlm dlm wayar tu
<fairuz> ko berminat ngan layer plg bawah la ni
<excalibr> tak tau
<fairuz> depend pada modulation yang diguna untuk modulate signal tu, tapi secara basic dia mmg 0 1 la yang lalu
<fairuz> dar isegi electronik, 0 volt ngan 5 volt
<fairuz> atau brapa2 volt je la yg wayar tu pakai
<excalibr> apa maksudnya tu
<fairuz> excalibr: aku bagi contoh paling senang la
<fairuz> ok kalau ko program apa2, in the end akan jadi 010101 jugak kan?
<excalibr> ye..mcm mana no ni dihantar ikut wyar tu
<fairuz> pakai clock tu la
<fairuz> ok clock mmg akan buat 0101010101 pada rate yang kita tau
<fairuz> 1Ghz ke apa ke
<fairuz> 0 kat clock ni boleh kata 0 volt dari segi letrik la
<fairuz> 1 boleh kata 3.3V
<fairuz> Jadi contoh kita ada nilai 9 atau dalam binary dia 1001
<fairuz> machine kita tu akan baca first bit dan akan buat bit operation ngan clock tu
<excalibr> jap..clock ni clock apa
<fairuz> semua jenis clock, konsep dia sama
<fairuz> clock cpu ke
<fairuz> clock hdmi ke
<fairuz> clock module ethernet ke
<fairuz> clock ni yang buat data "bergerak"
<fairuz> tanpa clock, takde benda yang akan jalan
<angch> excalibr: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Usb#Signaling
<excalibr> Title: Universal Serial Bus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<angch> (contoh)
<fairuz> ye betul
<fairuz> tu usb, tapi untuk benda lain sama je
<fairuz> konsep dia 0 1 jugak
<angch> in general: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Line_coding
<excalibr> Title: Line code - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<fairuz> senang cerita, mmg dalam wayar tu akan ada 10101. Maksud aku dari segi nilai voltan elektrik tu, dia berubah la 0V, 3.3V, 0V, 3.3V
<excalibr> angch: awak pun ambik electronics ke?
<angch> excalibr: close enough, ya.
<angch> (i suck at it)
<excalibr> fairuz: so in a nutshell, dia guna volt utk signal err represent 1/0 tu?
<fairuz> excalibr: betul
<excalibr> hmm interesting
<fairuz> excalibr: aku pun dah lama tinggal electronic ni
<fairuz> excalibr: even bukan dlm wayar pun, dia pakai konsep sama
<excalibr> signaling tu ke
<fairuz> contoh dlm pendrive tu
<fairuz> data2 yg ada dlm tu
<fairuz> 101010 jugak dlm tu
<fairuz> teknologi dia lain sikit 
<fairuz> sebab lepas ko letak 010101 tu dia stay
<excalibr> fairuz: yg data transmit tadi tu aku actually igtkan electron yg bergerak ke apa..lol
<fairuz> excalibr: mmg electron
<excalibr> sbb aku baca somewhere speed of electricity lebih krg dgn cahaya
<fairuz> letrik tu electron la :D
<fairuz> (nak disenangkan cerita)
<fairuz> dari segi speed, depends pada material yang digunakan untuk buat wayar tu
<fairuz> sebab kita tak ukur laju electron tapi laju electromagnetic wave yg bawak electron tu
<excalibr> ok now masuk topik electricity
<fairuz> kalau copper tu mmg dah dekat2 laju chaya tak salah aku
<excalibr> hahaha
<fairuz> :)
<fairuz> ni dah masuk fizik dah ni
<excalibr> hahaha
<fairuz> sebab tu kalau transmit pakai udara ngan pakai cable lain speed
<fairuz> jenis bahan lain2
<fairuz> (udara dikira sebagai medium jugak, sama mcm wayar)
<fairuz> excalibr: ko amik apa dulu, networking?
<kInOzAwA> oooo ada
<excalibr> fairuz: aku tak nak tanya yg udara..karang sentuh psl radio wave, freq, wavelength..jenuh nak wiki lol
<fairuz> keke
<excalibr> tapi basic dia sama cukup lah :D
<kInOzAwA>   
<kInOzAwA> [kInOzAwA(Zi)]
<kInOzAwA> aik
<kInOzAwA> x jadi lak remote aku
<kInOzAwA> 0110100001101001
<kInOzAwA> k
<kInOzAwA> 01101000011011110111011100100000011000010111001001100101001000000111010100111111
<kInOzAwA> dia mcm kod askar guna gak.. yg tekan tekan tu.. ada tap tap kosong tap tap
<kInOzAwA> org yg tau kod tu bleh baca apa maksud dia
<excalibr> kod morse
<excalibr> kan
<kInOzAwA> kod morse mcm ni .- -.. . . .
<kInOzAwA> . .-. -- -- -- -- -- -- --
<kInOzAwA> tu kt bahan bercetak
<kInOzAwA> ni maksud aku kalau signal
<kInOzAwA> mcm isyarat bunyi
<kInOzAwA> cthnya kalau nak gunakan gagang phone kalau nombor rosak
<kInOzAwA> or phone kena lock 
<kInOzAwA> hehehe
<kInOzAwA> penah try x excalibr ?
<fairuz> sama je konsep semua ni
<excalibr> tak..in fact ak tak faham pun apa ko cakap haha
<fairuz> asalkan boleh code something
<kInOzAwA> terjemahan binari td :: yg first tu.. hi
<excalibr> ooh
<kInOzAwA> yg 2nd.. how are u?
<kInOzAwA> hahahaha
<excalibr> kInOzAwA: nak guna gagang klu no rosak?
<excalibr> camna trick dia
<kInOzAwA> yer mcm telefon rumah kan
<kInOzAwA> kalau nombor tu 0 = 10
<kInOzAwA> kalau 1 tekan sekali
<kInOzAwA> kalau no 4 = 4kali
<kInOzAwA> mcm tu la
<kInOzAwA> mesti ada gap
<excalibr> tadi ko ckp no rosak..camna nak tekan
<kInOzAwA> gagang tu
<kInOzAwA> nombor x leh tekan sudey
<kInOzAwA> so guna gagang
<kInOzAwA> hehehe
<kInOzAwA> cuba try telefon guna telefon rumah ke henpon
<kInOzAwA> dgn cara tu.. x yah tekan nombor
<kInOzAwA> cth nombor 0123456789... tekan gagang 10x pastu tunggu pastu tekan sekali tunggu jap n begitu laa seterusnya...
<excalibr> ooohh..maksud ko benda mcm button yg hang up kan telefon tu ke
<kInOzAwA> yup
<excalibr> LOL
<kInOzAwA> hahaha
<kInOzAwA> kan dlm bm benda tu dipanggil gagang phone
<excalibr> la tu bukan gagang ler..gagang tu henset yg ko pegang masa bercakap
<kInOzAwA> lol
<excalibr> aku igtkan apa
<kInOzAwA> err sbl henset lg operator dh cakap camtu
<excalibr> but cool trick..aku tak tahu pun boleh buat camtu
<kInOzAwA> angkat gagang telefon anda... haha
<kInOzAwA> dh lama kot benda tu di praktik
<kInOzAwA> ehhehe
<kInOzAwA> zaman 80an 90an dulu femes
<kInOzAwA> aku rasa sbl tu lg org dh cuba
<kInOzAwA> hehehe
<kInOzAwA> zaman 80an 90an mana laa org guna henpon.. 90an tu pon yg guna tokey tokey balak or kontraktor
<excalibr> aku tak cukup old fag kot sebab tu tak tau :D
<excalibr> larii
<kInOzAwA> hahaha
<kInOzAwA> pulak
<excalibr> kalau henset lak camna
<kInOzAwA> dulu zaman zaman kanak kanak nakal suka curi line telefon...
<kInOzAwA> hahahaha
<kInOzAwA> mcm mcm skill
 * fairuz sama la
<fairuz> aku paling suka skill pakai kad
<kInOzAwA> pakai kad x leh blah tu
<fairuz> kalau pakai jarum tu nnt kena letrik, phone bole rosak
<kInOzAwA> kalau bukan pakai kad pakai dawai
<kInOzAwA> x pon tebuk syiling letak dawai
<kInOzAwA> hahaha
<fairuz> keke
<fairuz> takpun ketuk 20 sen jadi 50 sen
<fairuz> wakaka
<kInOzAwA> old hacker trick tu
<kInOzAwA> hahahaha
<fairuz> aku plg suka kad la
<fairuz> kad ada 10 inggit, pakai setaun tak kurang2 wakaka
<excalibr> ohh fairuz aku igt yg ketuk syiling tu
<excalibr> bukan ke jadi singgit?
<kInOzAwA> yerpp
<kInOzAwA> pakai kad lg kreatif
<kInOzAwA> tp kena cari public phone yg guna kad je laa
<kInOzAwA> tunggu org bergayut dh satu hal
<kInOzAwA> kena dpt kt awak... bergayut lama gile
<kInOzAwA> hahaha
<fairuz> zaman dulu la keke
<excalibr> aku igt2 lupa yg kad tu..dulu bukan ke dia..cam cucuk lubung ke apa
<excalibr> lubang
<fairuz> pastu dah tak boleh buat dah, tempat letak kad tu kalau letak kad dia lock kad
<fairuz> siot, takleh nak tarik
<kInOzAwA> yer laaa selit kad kt slot dia
<fairuz> tak
<kInOzAwA> yg lubang tu lain
<fairuz> ko masuk kad, dail 999, sebelum orang tu angkat, dia akan ada masa yang takde ringing
<fairuz> time tu kluarkan kad
<kInOzAwA> ingat lg iklan kad public phone dlm hutan pon leh jumpa tu?
<fairuz> kad dlm poket, duit ada lagi
<fairuz> wakaka
<kInOzAwA> tu salah satu skill
<kInOzAwA> hehehe
<excalibr> fairuz: dail 999 buat apa
<kInOzAwA> skill public phone byk
<fairuz> tapi kena training gak yg tu, timing kena tepat
<fairuz> dail je nombor ape2
<fairuz> aku slalu 999 la
<fairuz> lepas dah ada baki kad tu, boleh la dail nombor lain
<excalibr> lol
<kInOzAwA> belajar main timing
<fairuz> tapi kad dah dlm poket wakaka
<kInOzAwA> hehehe
<fairuz> skill jarum pastu letak seposen tu aku tak terer sangat
<fairuz> tu lagi power, dengan seposen boleh call unlimited
<kInOzAwA> hehehe skill jarum tu best
<fairuz> mcm ssh je nak cucuk2
<fairuz> nak cucuk apa pun aku tak tau, main cucuk je
<fairuz> kdg2 jadi
<kInOzAwA> dia cucuk ada magnet dlm tu
<kInOzAwA> tp kena line clear betul
<fairuz> ada magnet ke kat tempat nombor tu?
<kInOzAwA> ahahhahaa
<excalibr> skill jarum?
<fairuz> aa letak seposen, pastu cucuk2 kat celah nombor tu
<kInOzAwA> ada mcm magnet yg hold tu
<fairuz> nanti dia jenis hilang bunyi ringing tu jugak
<kInOzAwA> ada yg guna dawai
<kInOzAwA> tapi kena tebuk lubang kt syiling
<kInOzAwA> hahaha
<kInOzAwA> x jatuh jatuh
<fairuz> oo
<kInOzAwA> maintain je jumlah tu
<fairuz> tapi yg tu nampak sgt tengah godek telepon wakaka
<kInOzAwA> aah
<fairuz> kalau kad tu tak nampak sangat
<kInOzAwA> mmg pon
<fairuz> mcm pro jugak la wakaka
<kInOzAwA> line clear bleh la
<fairuz> yg jarum tu pun nampak
<fairuz> tercucuk2 
<fairuz> keke
<kInOzAwA> sbl guna kad tu kena main tebuk syiling tu dulu
<kInOzAwA> hehehhee
<fairuz> kira tua jugak la aku ni tau benda2 ni semua
<kInOzAwA> pastu ada laa org tu x de duit nak beli kad
<kInOzAwA> terpaksa fikir camner nak buat trick
<kInOzAwA> hahahaha
<kInOzAwA> ko umo berapa skang fairuz ?
<fairuz> 26
<kInOzAwA> ooo muda dari adik aku no 3
<kInOzAwA> ehehehe
<fairuz> kekeke
<fairuz> adik no 3 tu keke
<kInOzAwA> adik bwh aku umo sorang tu 29 sorang tu 28
<fairuz> ko dah cecah 30 la kiranya?
<kInOzAwA> ko teka.. aku berapa?
<kInOzAwA> hehehe
<fairuz> 31
<kInOzAwA> aku dgn MFauzil sebaya
<kInOzAwA> salah
<excalibr> 46?
<fairuz> 33
<kInOzAwA> ya ya
<kInOzAwA> 33
<kInOzAwA> hehehe
<fairuz> oho
<excalibr> 33 muda lagi bro
<kInOzAwA> ya muda lagi
<kInOzAwA> hehehe
<fairuz> akak sulung aku lagi muda dari ko
<kInOzAwA> dua tahun lg jadi veteran
<kInOzAwA> hahahaha
<fairuz> :D
<kInOzAwA> 35 gelap laa umo veteran
<kInOzAwA> ahahahaha
<kInOzAwA> 40 thn permulaan idop org jepun
<fairuz> keke
<kInOzAwA> akak sulong ko umo berapa fairuz ?
<fairuz> ehh silap kira
<kInOzAwA> shah` = 30.. hehe
<fairuz> akak sulung aku 33 jugak
<kInOzAwA> oo sebaya laa ek
<kInOzAwA> hehehe
<kInOzAwA> anak dh berapa akak ko fairuz ?
<fairuz> 2
<fairuz> kInOzAwA: ko?
<kInOzAwA> aku bujang lg
<kInOzAwA> ahhahaa
<kInOzAwA> thn 2008 hampir kawin
<kInOzAwA> tp x jadi
<fairuz> hehe
<fairuz> pastu ada calon lain tak
<kInOzAwA> nanti dulu
<kInOzAwA> heehe
<kInOzAwA> calonnya muda lg
<fairuz> amboi nanti dulu keke
<kInOzAwA> kasi dia abis study
<excalibr> pergh
<fairuz> nak yang bergetah je keke
<kInOzAwA> hahaha
<kInOzAwA> dulu tunang aku gap pon jauh gak dari aku
<kInOzAwA> 9 thn beza
<kInOzAwA> skang ni 13 thn beza.. haha
<kInOzAwA> gap mak ayah aku pon jauh... 9 thn..
<kInOzAwA> aku tunggu si Trunasuci kawin dulu...
<kInOzAwA> hahaha
<kInOzAwA> dia lagi tua...
<kInOzAwA> dua thn lg cecah 40 thn tu
<excalibr> camna ko boleh tackle yg muda2 ni
<kInOzAwA> muka mesti awet muda
<kInOzAwA> hahaha
<kInOzAwA> kalau muka mcm bapak org awek yg muda muda pon x nak
<kInOzAwA> hahaha
<excalibr> lmao..
<kInOzAwA> tp kena tau cara org muda ni camne..
<kInOzAwA> umo ko berapa excalibr ?
<kInOzAwA> aku x percaya laa ko muda lg
<excalibr> ala..aku lebih kurang bayar fairuz gak lol
<kInOzAwA> paling kurang mesti baya-baya si fairuz ni
<excalibr> baya
<kInOzAwA> haa
<kInOzAwA> kan betul
<kInOzAwA> haahhaa
<excalibr> ciss
<kInOzAwA> thn 2000 ko main chat penah nampak nick aku x kan laa ko baru 18 skang
<kInOzAwA> ahahahaha
<excalibr> aha kantoi kat situ..
<fairuz> aku dulu main kampungchat nick coozthaseq
<fairuz> wakaka
<fairuz> hidup lg ke kampungchat tu
<kInOzAwA> aku start undernet thn 97... pastu lari ke dalnet pastu lari ke webnet
<excalibr> fairuz: ntah2 aku pun ada sekali kat situ kot
<kInOzAwA> lari ke dalnet pasal ip malaysia kena ban kt undernet
<fairuz> dulu mainstream dalnet ngan webnet la
<kInOzAwA> flooder malaysia x ingat dulu
<kInOzAwA> hahahaha
<fairuz> keke
<kInOzAwA> kc ada lg fairuz 
<kInOzAwA> masuk la
<kInOzAwA> aku ada kt situ
<kInOzAwA> shah` pon ada
<kInOzAwA> hehehe
<fairuz> selain ko ada orang ke keke
<kInOzAwA> ada
<kInOzAwA> ramai je
<kInOzAwA> hehehe
<kInOzAwA> awek awek ramai
<fairuz> oo eh? orang betul, bukan bot?
<kInOzAwA> hahahaha
<fairuz> wakaka
<kInOzAwA> org laa
<kInOzAwA> kt kc je ramai org
<fairuz> ada orang kenal irc lagi eh
<kInOzAwA> kt webnet ramai bot
<kInOzAwA> hahahaha
<fairuz> pelik jugak
<kInOzAwA> aku pon pelik
<fairuz> skang fesbuk je slalunye
<kInOzAwA> dh byk kali aku pencen main irc ni
<kInOzAwA> masuk masuk tanya umo muda muda
<kInOzAwA> camner laa dorang tau pasal irc
<excalibr> tapi kdg2 takleh beza org ke bot sebab ramai sgt pakai skrip
<kInOzAwA> kan zaman selepas thn 2000 dh femes social nyer web
<kInOzAwA> friendster, myspace,myrakan, hi5, fb, tweeter
<kInOzAwA> hahahaa
<kInOzAwA> aku leh beza bot
<kInOzAwA> detect clone
<excalibr> kInOzAwA: maksud aku skrip nak taip gelak
<excalibr> lol
<kInOzAwA> oooo
<kInOzAwA> hehehe
<excalibr> -> ~WaKaKaKaKaKa~
<kInOzAwA> alias je tu
<kInOzAwA> x pon input
<excalibr> aa
<kInOzAwA> yg tu org biasa guna
<fairuz> tu la
<fairuz> warna warni bagai
<kInOzAwA> gelak panjang panjang trend kt webnet
<excalibr> lol
<fairuz> aku balik dulu
<kInOzAwA> warna set utk diri sendiri x pe.. kalau set utk org lain tgk tu jadi semak tu
<kInOzAwA> ehhehehee
<excalibr> eh bebudak yg serve mp3 tu semua, mana dah pegi ah
<kInOzAwA> kt efnet ada lg excalibr 
<kInOzAwA> kt webchat dh x de
<kInOzAwA> pencen..
<excalibr> lari ke efnet pulak?
<kInOzAwA> dh jadi bapak org
<kInOzAwA> ramai dh pencen
<kInOzAwA> ada yg lari ke freenode
<kInOzAwA> hahahah
<kInOzAwA> geng geng linux bsd lari ke freenode
<kInOzAwA> tinggalkan webchat kosong
<kInOzAwA> kalau aku masuk mylinux or mybsd aku dgn bot je yg ada
<kInOzAwA> hahahaha
<excalibr> haha
<excalibr> klu dulu, penuh ke cenel tu?
<kInOzAwA> kt webchat dgn kampungchat aku buat cenel lain opensource
<kInOzAwA> kumpul bebudak lepak situ je laa senang
<kInOzAwA> hehe
<kInOzAwA> x penuh gak
<kInOzAwA> mylinux dgn mybsd lebih kurang mcm jumlah dlm ni or kurang sket je
<kInOzAwA> haha
<kInOzAwA> hmmm aku nak buat bot leh link dari server ke server tp cenel sama
<excalibr> oo mmg tak leh scroll la user list..tu la maksud aku penuh lol
<kInOzAwA> camtu syok gak
<kInOzAwA> leh chat dgn org dari server lain tp cenel nama sama.. hehehe
<kInOzAwA> bleh scroll lagi kt dlm mylinux mybsd.. ala bukan ramai pon yg guna dulu.. 
<excalibr> hm aku rasa pernah tgk org buat mcm tu..tapi tak sure dia guna apa
<kInOzAwA> yg ramai mcm cenel kampung or mamak tu
<kInOzAwA> mmg x leh scroll
<kInOzAwA> kalau ko kt webchat ko masuk cenel johor kwn aku buat camtu
<kInOzAwA> scripting je
<kInOzAwA> asalnya si aCe yg try dulu
<excalibr> oo
<excalibr> ko kenal tak nick slipdisc..ke apa
<kInOzAwA> slipdisc sape eh
<kInOzAwA> x kenal lak
<kInOzAwA> aku byk kali stop main irc ni
<kInOzAwA> 2003-2005 stop
<kInOzAwA> 2006 sambung
<kInOzAwA> 2007 stop 2011 sambung
<kInOzAwA> hehehe
<unitedpotsmokers> selamat hari raya....
<kInOzAwA> lambat lg..
<unitedpotsmokers> eh ye ke
<unitedpotsmokers> sini baru raya bro
<excalibr> ko kat mars ke unitedpotsmokers
<excalibr> lol
<excalibr> http://www.theverge.com/2012/11/5/3603014/windows-live-messenger-retirement-skype
<excalibr> Title: Microsoft to retire Windows Live Messenger in favor of Skype | The Verge
<unitedpotsmokers> camfrog baru sedap
<unitedpotsmokers> * Now talking in #sunyisepi
 * unitedpotsmokers * Now talking in #sunyisepi
<fzlamn> Salam... Setiap kali install ubuntu yang baru saya x dapat add ppa. Sedih la... Adakah masalah dengan internet saya? 
<kInOzAwA> err
<kInOzAwA> camfrog kecik sgt paparannya unitedpotsmokers 
#ubuntu-my 2012-11-07
<locodir-user> why is the my.archive.ubuntu.com repository slow
<locodir-user> The indonesian apt repository is much better, unbelivvable
<fairuz> helo rakan2
<fairuz> helo rakan2
<fairuz> eh dah buat tadi
<fairuz> poing poing susahsebut
<excalibr> helo rakan
<fairuz> helo excalibr
<excalibr> fairuz: ko pernah dgr tak garrys mod?
<fairuz> excalibr: tak, apa benda tu
<fairuz> wb mfauzirahman
<fairuz> excalibr: dah balik ka
<fairuz> :)
<excalibr> ye..
#ubuntu-my 2012-11-08
<excalibr> nak write gui apps dlm ubuntu ni apa libs kena tau eh?
<excalibr> selain qt/gtk libs
#ubuntu-my 2012-11-09
<salax> ping MyAzhax 
<excalibr> wb fairuz
<fairuz> excalibr: ty
<fairuz> ping excalibr
<fairuz> apa bikin
<excalibr> fairuz: layan supernatural huhu..tkda apa nak buat mlm ni
<fairuz> excalibr: oh betul gak ada ep baru kan
<fairuz> semlm aku perasan, tapi tak sempat nk tgk
<excalibr> hewhew..supernatural ni ep dia draggy..pjg sangat mcm smallville dulu..skrg dah season 8 tapi aku still dlm s02
<fairuz> keke jauh tu
<fairuz> meh aku spoiler
<excalibr> oh jangan~
<excalibr> eh fairuz cuba check out Revolution..sci fi drama terbaru dari jj abrams
<excalibr> aku tengok trailer dia cam best je
<excalibr> http://sharetv.org/shows/revolution_2012
<excalibr> Title: Revolution TV Series (2012 - Present) - ShareTV
<unitedpotsmokers> assalamualaikum.... 
<unitedpotsmokers> salam satu malaysia
#ubuntu-my 2012-11-10
<unitedpotsmokers> salam 1 malaysia
<unitedpotsmokers> geng
<unitedpotsmokers> sapa pernah guna dc++?
<excalibr> <- unitedpotsmokers
<excalibr> helo
<darknite_> assalamualaikum..
<fairuz_> helo excalibr
<excalibr> helo fairuz_
<excalibr> room ni senyap je mlm ni
<fairuz_> excalibr: macam biasa :D
<excalibr> fairuz_: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x95ZNWBr8yw&feature=g-logo
<excalibr> Title: Car Broken In Thief Mat Rempit Sunway PJS 11 - YouTube
<kInOzAwA> ping fairuz_ & excalibr 
<fairuz_> pong kInOzAwA
<kInOzAwA> ada kaa fairuz 
#ubuntu-my 2012-11-11
<excalibr> kInOzAwA ni time org dah tidur kroh kroh baru dia bersuara
<excalibr> kekeke
<kInOzAwA> hahaha
<excalibr> hai fairuz_ 
<fairuz_> excalibr: yo
<excalibr> senyap jerk
<excalibr> tgh ber starcraft ke fairuz_ ?
<fairuz_> excalibr: takde la
<fairuz_> tgh tengok cerita :)
<excalibr> cerita aper tu
<excalibr> !seen angch
<lubotu2> I have no seen command
<EggDrops> angch (~angch@210.195.244.76) terakhir saya lihat dia keluar IRC dari #ubuntu-my 1 day, 22 jam, 58 menit yang lalu dengan pesanan : (Quit: angch).
<kInOzAwA_> oooo
<kInOzAwA_> masih ada yg blom ketidoran?
<ejat> ade2
<ejat> uit najem dah kuit
<mypapit> etekkkkkk
<excalibr> Title: Mac App Store - Textual IRC Client
<mypapit> etekkkkkk
<fairuz_> :D
<fairuz_> tak tido lg ka excalibr mypapit
<mypapit> x tido lg
<mnajem> MyAzhax: 
<mnajem> mypapit: 
#ubuntu-my 2013-11-06
<excalibr> helo
<umarzuki> elllo bro
<umarzuki> tak kerja kaaa?
<umarzuki> via ssl dari opis :D
<fairuz> helo excalibr
<excalibr> umarzuki, haha
#ubuntu-my 2013-11-07
<fairuz> helo rakan2
<faizul> hi mypapit_ 
<faizul> hi mypapit 
<faizul> hi sweemeng 
<mypapit> faizul, wtf
<faizul> hi mypapit 
<faizul> hg buat apa tu?
<sweemeng> hi fairuz 
<sweemeng> hi faizul 
<mypapit> online
<faizul> bila hg nak mai sini?
<faizul> hi KatieKitty 
<mypapit> mai?
<mypapit> hg la mai sini
<faizul> aku?
<faizul> awat aku pulak
<faizul> haritu aku dah pi
<faizul> hg patut mai sini
<faizul> boleh jumpa sweemeng 
<excalibr> ya mai sini la mypapit..hari2 boleh makan budu
<faizul> budu?
<faizul> ada budu ke? kat mana tu?
<excalibr> haha
<faizul> skrgni tak ramai dah masuk irc
<faizul> fenris pun asyik kat facebook
<faizul> semua orang dah lupa kat irc
<excalibr> faizul, umah ko la..ke duduk kat mana
 * excalibr rasa faizul org kelantn
<faizul> ooo
<faizul> aku orang kedah la
<faizul> sama dengan mypapit 
<excalibr> oh tak tau pulak
<faizul> hg org mana excalibr ?
<excalibr> org kelantan :D
<faizul> ooo 
<faizul> patutla. geng budu
<excalibr> \o/
<faizul> budu budu
<faizul> this is kota bharu
<faizul> kaloh perak
<faizul> hehe
<excalibr> faizul, kalau nak org masuk irc balik, kena block facebook lah huhu
<faizul> hehe tapi tak semua orang tau irc
<excalibr> tapi kat irc pun tak best jugak kalau ada ubuntulog_ ni
<excalibr> :(
<fairuz> kohkoh kelate excalibr
<faizul> haha
<faizul> kick je la ubuntulog_ tu
<excalibr> tak leh..abam fenris marah..nanti camna dia nak stalk apa kita sembang dlm ni
<fairuz> abam fenris pun dah lama tak masuk ni
<fairuz> sibuk baca backlog irc agaknye hehe
<Abdou-dz> Ls
<Abdou-dz> Whoim
<Abdou-dz> Whois
<Abdou-dz> Whois faizul
<Abdou-dz> Hello guys
<fairuz> kohkoh helo
<abdou-dz_> hello guys
<abdou-dz_> anybody here
<fairuz> abdou-dz_: helo
<Abdou-dz> Hi 
<abdou-dz_> salut romance
<fairuz> abdou-dz_: Where are you from?
<abdou-dz_> algeria
<abdou-dz_> im stayin in malaysia
<abdou-dz_> u?
<fairuz> Malaysian staying in Malaysia
<fairuz> I have a bunch of friends from Algeria
<faizul> hi abdou-dz 
<abdou-dz> hi
<abdou-dz> hi ubuntu group
<abdou-dz> so....
<abdou-dz> hi
<faizul> hi hyperair 
#ubuntu-my 2013-11-08
<faizul> wtf mypapit 
<faizul> hg buat apa tu?
<faizul> takdak orang ke ?
<angch> fairuz, ?
<faizul> hi angch 
<faizul> woi mypapit 
<angch> fairuz, hiya
<faizul> hi angch how are you?
<angch> faizul, ok
<mypapit> fairuz, kimak
<faizul> kimak?
<faizul> wtf is that ?
<faizul> mypapit: hg kat mana tu?
<fairuz> angch: hiya
<fairuz> mypapit: kimak
<faizul> hi fairuz 
<faizul> hi maria kInOzAwA 
<fairuz> hi faizul
<faizul> bila hg nak mai sini mypapit ?
<faizul> lama dah aku duk tunggu
<mypapit> fairuz, mai mana?
<faizul> fairuz ?
<mypapit> kimak
<faizul> kimak
<mypapit> kemak lancau
<faizul> lancau ?
<faizul> bila hg nak mai sini?
<faizul> awat fenris lama tak online irc?
<mypapit> taktau
<faizul> hg pun jarang-jarang sekali masuk irc
<mypapit> aku duk masuk
<mypapit> aku tgk hg la duk kuat mengimak
<mypapit> jarang kuar irc.. fb pun jarang2
<faizul> bila aku kuat mengimak ni?
<faizul> aku tengok hg yang kuat mengimak
<faizul> radio pun lama tak on air
<faizul> dulu duk sibuk main 10m
<faizul> skrgni senyap pulak
<faizul> mypapit: aku nampak kat #ubuntu-hams depa parking bot quiz RAE
<mypapit> ic
<faizul> tapi RAE depa susah sikit
<faizul> cuba hg pi jawab. tobat susah
<mypapit> icicic
<faizul> hg bila nak pi ambik cw test?
<mypapit> kalau jawab, boleh gerenti lulus kot
<faizul> ramai lulus baru-baru ni
<faizul> lagi pun cw ni senang
<faizul> tak macam rae
<mypapit> ic
<faizul> kalau hg pi ambik cw test mesti lulus
<mypapit> cw takdak buat kat tmpt aku
<faizul> cw kat cyberjaya saja
<mypapit> ya
<mypapit> tu la
<faizul> lagipun soalan cw ni senang.
<mypapit> oo kimak2
<faizul> symbol pun titik saja. takdak simbol lain
<faizul> yang lain2 tu huruf dgn nombor saja
<faizul> depa ni duk sibuk buat paperwork untuk kasi 40m kat 9w
<faizul> tapi tak tau takat mana la nih
<mypapit> ic
<faizul> aku duk dengar lama dah
<faizul> kalau hg dapat masuk 40m lagi bagus
<mypapit> icicic
<faizul> hg boleh sembang dengan indon
<mypapit> ya, indon ramai
<faizul> indon duk kat 7.000 sampai 7.200
<faizul> semua tu indon
<faizul> orang malaysia tak ramai. kecuali kalau ada event
<faizul> memang kimak habis
<faizul> hg patut ajak student hg ambik RAE
<mypapit> haha
<mypapit> ooo
<faizul> kasi ramai
<mypapit> icicic
<mypapit> ya ok jgk
<faizul> hg ajak awek-awek cun yang dibawah jagaan hg tu join sekali
<faizul> boleh hg buat event kat uitm nanti
<mypapit> awek? oh sux
<faizul> awek la. awek student
<faizul> hg boleh ajak geng radio alor star pi buat event kat uitm
<mypapit> icicic
<faizul> bila hg nak sponsor aku tnc satu?
<faizul> aku nak buat igate, nak pasang kat tempat yang ada internet 24jam
<faizul> depa ni ramai buat igate pakai router tplink
<faizul> depa bubuh openwrt
<faizul> tnc depa solder dalam router tu terus
<faizul> jimat karen
<mypapit> tmpt mana yg ada internet 24jam?
<faizul> cybercafe la mana lagi
<faizul> aku nampak amek pasang digipeater kat rumah dia
<mypapit> ooo cybercafe kat mana pulak?
<faizul> tnc yang siap thermometer dengan volt meter tu rega dalam seratus lebih
<faizul> gps pun dalam seratus lebih
<mypapit> ooo
<mypapit> icic
<faizul> hg beli 2 benda ni lepas tu buat kabel sambung ke radio keta hg
<faizul> nanti hg boleh tengok voltage bateri keta hg
<mypapit> ic
<faizul> hg beli kat website argentdata
<mypapit> argentdata?
<faizul> ya
<faizul> aku nak cari gps seketul
<faizul> tracker geng ni ada
<faizul> gps je takdak
<mypapit> icicic
<faizul> depa clone eztracker. pakai firmware pic yang sama
<faizul> kalau hg nak, mintak kat weerut
<faizul> hg pakai handy china pun ok
<mypapit> oo, ok.. dia boleh buat?
<mypapit> ic
<faizul> boefeng. rm200 seketul
<faizul> weerut dah buat banyak. gps je takdak.
<faizul> tapi tak hebat macam yang argentdata la. takdak temp meter, volt meter
<faizul> cuma boleh tracking saja. 
<faizul> weerut boleh buat cable smoke charger. nanti hg cuma perlu cucuk kat keta
<faizul> kalau hg nak tracker ni. hg pi beli gps kat ebay. lepas tu hg kasi kat aku
<faizul> nanti aku kasi weerut buat
<faizul> mypapit: ok?
<faizul> kalau eztrack yang ori dari siam tu selalu depa beli rm300++
<mypapit> icicicic
<mypapit> aku tgk jgk harga eztrack dulu
<mypapit> mmg mahal
<mypapit> x balik modal nak beli, baik beli radio
<excalibr> natang apo radio ham ni
<excalibr> haram dow
<excalibr> kohkohkoh
<mypapit> haram?
<salax_> jaddah
<salax_> bye2
<excalibr> salax_
<excalibr> masuk channel hanya utk cakap selamat tinggal
<excalibr> lol
<excalibr> actually why lan ipv6 assigment seems hit or miss in ubuntu
<mypapit> excalibr, is?
<mypapit> excalibr, ipv6 assignment hit or miss?
<excalibr> kdg2 dapat, kdg2 tak
<excalibr> skrg 1 dlm 10 cubaan connect/disconnect baru dapat
<excalibr> err leased ipv6 from dhcp6
<excalibr> tak tau masalah router ke apa..
<excalibr> angch ada apa-apa klu?
 * angch tak tau ipv6
<excalibr> imposiboru
<excalibr> kInOzAwA, aku kt dlm kampung ko ni
<excalibr> hakhak
<kInOzAwA> kampung kc ke webnet
<excalibr> yo lah
<excalibr> dah keluar dah..sunyi mcm kg jin betendang
<kInOzAwA> ooo kampung webnet
<kInOzAwA> mmg sunyi..  nak meriah kampungchat ler
<kInOzAwA> hehehe 
<excalibr> mariah sangat tak sempat nak follow pulak :(
<excalibr> ko buat apa kInOzAwA 
<kInOzAwA> aku bukan kt irc..  tgh godek server japs pastu tgk tv..  hehe
<excalibr> cerita apa
<excalibr> aku tak tau nak tengok apa lepas breaking bad habis hari tu
<excalibr> inb4 drama melayu
<kInOzAwA> tgk rancangan memasak..  hhahahhaa
<excalibr> ramsey?
<kInOzAwA> kt food network asia
<kInOzAwA> td la
<kInOzAwA> skang x...  skang ni dlm proses flash custom rom..  hari hari flash..  hahhaa
<kInOzAwA> tunggu downliad siap je ni
<kInOzAwA> eh..  download 
<kInOzAwA> ko buat ape excalibr? 
<excalibr> main game..malas la pulak rasa
#ubuntu-my 2013-11-09
<oksig3n> hello
<oksig3n> ade buat ape tu
<oksig3n> jon World of Tank 
<excalibr> helo oksig3n. siapakah anda?
#ubuntu-my 2014-11-03
<sabun^> join us fairuz1 and excalibr
<sabun^> ejat join me rilekscrew
<excalibr> ok jom
<fairuz1> jom
#ubuntu-my 2014-11-05
<sabun> i will hack you fairuz
 * excalibr tgh gigit gula2 hacks
<sabun> and you too excalibr
<sabun> expect the unexpected. we are anonymous
<excalibr> hari tu ajak join
 * excalibr sedih dia tak layak
<fairuz> sabun: lol
<fairuz> sabun: I think you have problems
 * excalibr tgh pk nak beli laptop yg 100% serasi dengan os pakcik linus
<sabun> i rekemen zenbook infinity
<sabun> very nice and hackable
<excalibr> nampak toshiba chromebook 2 ok jugak dgn hi res display dia tapi dekat RM1200 camtu
<excalibr> kalau tambah 200-300 ratus lagi boleh dapat laptop penuh
<excalibr> cuma, laptop kalau range 1500~ takkan dpt model hi res display mcm chromebook tu
<excalibr> uhh zenbook inf..rasa mcm sangat la
<excalibr> usd1700
<sabun> yes buy zenbook infinity even without turning on you can see yourself reflected in hi res display screen
<sabun> oh no
<excalibr> i'd rather get a macbook pro with that kind of price tag
<sabun> cheap price with good hardware easy to find but awesome display is hard
<excalibr> yea that's the problem
<fairuz> excalibr: xps ah
<fairuz> developer edition
<fairuz> baru terbaik
<fairuz> out of the box pakai Ubuntu
<excalibr> fairuz, bajet bawah 2k je :P
<fairuz> :D
<fairuz> beli ah dev edition, baru sedap bukak VM ke ape byk2 haha
<excalibr> https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7684775 lots of thumbsup for lenovo thinkpad coming from these folks
<excalibr> tapi site lenovo ni tak bagitau pulak pricing model thinkpad
#ubuntu-my 2014-11-06
<fairuz> excalibr: 
<fairuz> ada kaki vps datacenter kat m'sia?
<sabun> dah lah mahal lepas tu uplink 1Mbit
<sabun> fairuz ok ke dengan specs begitu?
<fairuz> ?
<fairuz> tgk pakej ah, ada je yg uplink 10Mbps
<sabun> ada satu nampak vpsplaza, offer 100Mbit
<fairuz> sabun: company mana tu? tgk website jap
<sabun> vpsplaza murah
<fairuz> dc kat mesia?
<sabun> ye
<fairuz> takleh masuk pun website dia
<sabun> aik down ke website dia
<sabun> haha
<fairuz> cancel
<sabun> tapi murah la, per month dalam RM15 je 500GB bandwidth
<sabun> entah kenapa down hahaha
<sabun> hostemo kot dc dia
<fairuz> website sendiri pun down
<fairuz> mmg aku takkan amik la
<sabun> so far tu je yang offer more than > 10Mbps dengan harga berpatutan
<sabun> shinjiru, exabytes, semua tu cekik darah dengan 1Mbps
<excalibr> fairuz, harus M'sia ke? Kalau singapore, digitalocean :)
<fairuz> s'pore pun ok
<sabun> digitalocean ping terbaik ke malaysia, dah rasa macam server malaysia
<sabun> tapi OVH akan luaskan kawasan ke singapore dengan brand RunAbove , aku dah try murah siot runabove. 2gb ram 20gb ssd 1TB bandwidth IBM-powered
<sabun> $2.50/month dalam RM7
<sabun> fairuz bukan duk france ke? ovh tu company france, skang ni runabove ada dekat openstack summit di paris
<excalibr> habis la dah kena hack
 * excalibr lari
<sabun> you can run, but rilekscrew will find you excalibr
<sabun> rilekscrew we will never forgive
<sabun> we are hackers
<fairuz> sabun: aku nak cari server yg dc kat mesia
<fairuz> dah amik dah digitalocean ni
<fairuz> tgh tunggu create droplet
<sabun> kena tengok bajet fairuz la 
<sabun> tapi memang kaw2 la
<fairuz> murah je digitalocean ni
<fairuz> bajet tak kesah sgt
<fairuz> bleh scale nanti
<fairuz> excalibr: ko pernah pakai kat digitalocean ni tak salah aku ko cakap dulu?
<fairuz> ada issue tak?
<fairuz> droplet tiba2 shutdown ke ape ke
<sabun> so far SG ok, tapi lokasi lain banyak juga isu macam SF dan NY
<fairuz> isu mcm mana?
<sabun> malaysia ni mahal tapi tu la stabil, ada server member 450 days uptime
<sabun> tapi 1Mbps 
<fairuz> kata digitalocean takde kat mesia?
<fairuz> ko tgh cakap pasal apa ni haha
<sabun> DO takda kat malaysia
<sabun> tengah cakap pasal server malaysia (provider lain)
<sabun> biasa isu common la kat digitalocean, macam packet drop
<sabun> latency tinggi tiba2
<fairuz> lembap jugak digitalocean ni, dua kali ganda ping latency compare dengan server aku yg dc kat US
<fairuz> dekat 270ms
<sabun> dari france ke SG
<sabun> banyak kot hop dia
<sabun> banyak laluan berliku2
<fairuz> aku kat mesia ni
<sabun> ooo , impossible tu latency tinggi dari SG digitalocean ke malaysia
<sabun> aku je dapat 70-80ms
<fairuz> dah 8 kali aku ping sama je ni
<sabun> apa IP droplet ko
<fairuz> 128.199.136.50
<fairuz> try ping tgk
<sabun> dapat 70ms
<fairuz> lol apsal aku dapat 270ms
<sabun> try tracert
<fairuz> unifi aku bodoh ah ni
<sabun> mungkin ada la proxy ke apa ke menghalang laluan
<fairuz> ok dah, tadi je bengong sikit
<fairuz> skang dah 30ms
<sabun> mantop
<excalibr> fairuz, ko guna kredit USD50 hari tu ke :D
<fairuz> excalibr: aah haha
<fairuz> ade lagi
<fairuz> kebetulan aku mmg nak vps dc kat mesia
<fairuz> pakai terus
<fairuz> *area mesia
<fairuz> mmg takde issue eh excalibr?
<fairuz> droplet tiba2 lenyap ke
<fairuz> haha
<sabun> aku pakai kupon github student pack, dapat $100 digitalocean credit, bitnami premium account, percuma .me domain dan cheapssl, percuma premium akaun sendgrid, dan banyak lagi https://education.github.com/pack
<excalibr> fairuz, takda rasanya. tak pernah dgr lagi orang marah2. /j #digitalocean
<sabun> padahal aku bukan student pun, pinjam kad matrix dan transkrip adik aku
<sabun> kakakakaka
<excalibr> (y)
<fairuz> excalibr: ok ah mcm tu
<sabun> fairuz kena hack la tu
<excalibr> sabun, don't drop the soap
<sabun> or what? you want to play backdoor !?
<sabun> excalibr give me your backdoor
<excalibr> lol
<excalibr> sabun, kat mana boleh download laju
<sabun> download laju apa
<excalibr> nak guna line tenet laju berdesup
<excalibr> around KL area ada? cc ke apa-apa
<sabun> pegi je mana2 ada la wifi laju tu
<sabun> setakat 5Mbps bersepah
<excalibr> nak 100mbps
<sabun> humakaih mampos mana nak cari tu
<sabun> nak donlod apa? 
<excalibr> steam games
<sabun> donlod je guna intenet opis.. dalam 3 hari siap lah
#ubuntu-my 2014-11-07
<sabun> mangkok cemana la bleh lupa password ubuntu server kat virtualbox aku..malas nak belajar recovery kat virtualbox aku reinstall balik
<sabun> ni salah excalibr
<excalibr> yewp
#ubuntu-my 2014-11-08
<sabun> im a hacker
<excalibr> hi hacker
<mypapit> hacker?
<mypapit> sux
<mypapit> wtffff
<excalibr> mypapit tak mao join relak screw? ambik borang dgn sabun isi
<mypapit> excalibr, ooh.. explanation plz
<mypapit> excalibr, url? bagi url borang?
<sabun> join us rilekscrew
#ubuntu-my 2014-11-09
<mypapit> sabun, oit mana borang?
<mypapit> sabun, email: mypapit@gmail.com
<excalibr> yea sabun aku nak jugak borang tu
<sabun> oit korang ni..sebelum isi form kena tunjuk bukti skill yang korang ada dulu
<sabun> kena deface 5 biji website
<sabun> kena letak nama RIleksCrew sebagai kredit
<excalibr> hack website dlm localhost dikira juga ke
<sabun> boleh tapi sebagai bukti nak sahkan betul ke kena hack, kena bagi RFI
<excalibr> oo
<excalibr> it's always quiet in this place
<sabun> damn meng, that is the sweetest IP i have ever seen after 127.0.0.1
<sabun> aik mcm mana mypapit bole kembali? tadi kan sy dah hack
<mypapit> ooo
<mypapit> hack apa tu?
<mypapit> oooo
<mypapit> bukti deface 5 biji web
<mypapit> hahaha
<mypapit> icicicic
<mypapit> baca dah history
<mypapit> sorry td tengok movie
<sabun> mypapit tgk movie apa
<mypapit> sabun, john wick
<sabun> mypapit tgk kat mana tu, kalo kat torrent baru ada CAM
<excalibr> dia ada netflix prime
<excalibr> aku rasa mcm nak lompat ke distro lain
<excalibr> plasma 5 nampak sgt menggoda
<sabun> mcm mana sebagai hacker aku taktau pasal netflix prime ni
<excalibr> :D
#ubuntu-my 2016-11-07
<sMGJySqFakZimfo> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3EsJLNGVJ7E & https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/15893, https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/23561, http://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-election-foundation-idUSKBN12Z2SL & https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/3774 (ctrl+f qatar) - please don't let these be buried
#ubuntu-my 2016-11-10
<aus_mal> assalamualaikum, salam sejahtera
<umie> hi semua 
<umie> boleh saya minta bantaun
<umie> bantuan*
<umie> saya daripada pelajar kolej unifield 
<umie> untuk program hari ict 
<shah> Hai
#ubuntu-my 2016-11-13
<aus_mal> Assalamualaikum, salam sejahtera.
<aus_mal> Bit of a long shot I know, but here goes: *thickens face*
<aus_mal> Hello everyone, I am hoping to find a mentor who can help me further my passion for computer science and ubuntu in particular. Jika ada yang sudi membantu saya akan cuba menjadi seorang pelajar yang selalu mendoakan gurunya. Sekian.
#ubuntu-my 2017-11-06
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> Jom recycle dan jual semula di https://t.co/Z9CbFAi54P
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> Sorry silap past
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> https://itsfoss.com/which-ubuntu-install/
<UbuntuMY> akuk4ya was added by: akuk4ya
<UbuntuMY> RalfAziz was added by: RalfAziz
<ejat> selamat pagi malaysia
<ejat> https://askubuntu.com/questions/972911/how-do-i-access-my-onedrive-folder-from-my-ubuntu-16-04-partition-in-dualboot-wi
<repeater_my> wtf
<repeater_my> exit
#ubuntu-my 2017-11-07
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> ???
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> Robot pun dah pandai cakap ke haha
<UbuntuMY> <mrphyz> 😆
<UbuntuMY> <Saliman_Imz> @nanasklinux, AI built in bro
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> Huhu jangan keluar ayat ..nak bunuh manusia sudah haha
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> Adakah dikira AI jika dia balas ikut kekerapan soalan yg org tnya dgn jawapan yg dia terima... soalan dan jawapan dia baca simpan dr msg2 kita dalam group.. dia ambk 3 perkataan tersusun  (s:saya mahu makan j:mahu makan apa)
<UbuntuMY> <Shaqifdaniel> Selamat pagi
<UbuntuMY> <Shaqifdaniel> Test2
<UbuntuMY> <msyukor> Hmmm ubuntu 17.10, network printer auto added yer?
<UbuntuMY> <msyukor> Samsung X7600 dan DocuCentre-VI C5571 dia auto add
<UbuntuMY> <nazrol> Training.My menganjurkan Kursus Server Infrastructure Penetration Testing (Pentest)  pada 25 November 2017 bertempat di Bandar Baru Bangi. FLASHSALE : Bayar RM250 sahaja jika buat pendaftaran dan bayaran penuh sebelum atau pada 15 November 2017. FreshGrad / Student bayar RM200 sahaja. Trainer pakar dan berpengalaman. Jika ada sebarang pertanyaan, sila emailkan ke admin@training.my atau Whatsapp 0133583553 . Sekian, terima kasih. 
<UbuntuMY> https://www.facebook.com/events/1492011887547163/  Bayaran ke Serai Solutions akaun Maybank 562834606055 dan email ke admin@training.my atau http://paypal.me/nazrol/250
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> Yaa
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> Dia auto Discovery
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> OpenSuse dah lama ada fitur ini...  Mahu ada daku kena smackdown kejap lagi.. Muahahahahahahahahahahaha
<UbuntuMY> <msyukor> Tp utk HP printer x auto add pun. Mesin fotoatat Xerox dan Samsung yg auto added
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> @hidzuan, Dulu nak pakai open suse .. tapi tak yakin la dia bagi user open suse kebebasan hihi..
<UbuntuMY> Alfa_48 was added by: Alfa_48
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> Apa ni semua huhu
<UbuntuMY> <Alfa_48> Hahaha
#ubuntu-my 2017-11-08
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> https://opensource.com/article/17/11/how-use-cron-linux?sc_cid=7016000000127ECAAY
<UbuntuMY> <efaisal> @nanasklinux, boleh juga guna systemd timer utk kebanyakan kes  https://blog.nexoprima.com/2016/04/13/scheduling-task-with-systemd/
#ubuntu-my 2017-11-09
<ejat> Krik Krik Krik...  sepi je ...
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> Tgh merenung nasib kot
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> merenung kerja
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> Saoe ada kt jpm, jom lunch
<UbuntuMY> <w4rl0rd696> Project apa kat jpm bos?
<UbuntuMY> <w4rl0rd696> Client ajk jumpa kat bangi plak..klu tak boleh join lunch kat jpm..
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> Vmware le
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> Kt pdsa
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Dah ado lunch appointment kt ayer8
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Minum ptg boleh kut
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> Minum ptg tk sempat kot, byk lg nk config ni
<UbuntuMY> <tajulazhar> Ok. Next Ubuntu Party 18.04LTS di Poli Mersing
<UbuntuMY> <ahnafqais> http://www.astroawani.com/berita-malaysia/media-massa-main-peranan-penting-tarik-minat-bidang-stem-159538
<UbuntuMY> <ahnafqais> aritu sir tajul ada mention pasai stem kan?
<UbuntuMY> <tajulazhar> seTajul. Bkn Sir Tajul
<UbuntuMY> <ahnafqais> haha
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> @tajulazhar, Kambing bakar ni mcm... Alhamdulillah
<UbuntuMY> <tajulazhar> @hidzuan dh share?
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> Sat
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> Tepi jalan
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> Nak balik markaz
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> Apa yg menarik kat Mersing tajul ? Nak bawak anak bini jalan2 sekali sebab tak pernah pergi Mersing hihi
<UbuntuMY> <Saliman_Imz> Pulau atau pantai tak bape sesuai utk anak bini kekeke
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/11/ubuntu-18-04-daily-build
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> ade yang dah jadi DARE DEVIL ? tgk la bile free nanti boleh cuba terjun upgrade ke bionic beaver
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> aku dah pakai dah, tapi download iso
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> haritu nampak kat daily image, download la
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> hahahaha
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> lepas install, tak pakai sangat pun
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> @myfenris nanti aku bagi link demo website
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Okie
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> asal ade site je
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> aku lupa nak update wiki
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Betul2
<UbuntuMY> <msyukor> Saya dah download dah. Test live usb dulu. Sbb ada lxd 2.19.
<ejat> huhu 
<ejat> jap lagi la lepas siap proposal ... skrg dalam windows mode :) 
<ejat> masih tidak berjaya utk pakai wps/ kingsoft ... x tercompare la dengan office 365 pro 
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> Apa yg tak berjaya
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> Aku pakai wps ok je
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> X berjaya menguasai
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Kerana dh terbiasa features dot dot dot
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Toc pun kalau buka pakai wps lari alignment / paragraph
<UbuntuMY> <Saliman_Imz> Oho kena biasakan hihi
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> krik krik krik
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> Aku dah lama tak pakai dot dot dot haha. Kecuali main game . Tapi sejak dah guna PS4 malas nak PC game
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> agak sukar la WPS or LibreOffice nak kejar dot dot dot ... sbb dia dah integrate with awan ... so boleh bagi suggestion design , forecasting n etc2 based on AI and machine learning
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> @UmarzukiCell, Apakah itu VMware?
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> @ejat, Cuba guna native kemudian edit dlm 365... ada lari????
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> Hanya 365... jgn ada langsung installed native
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> Cuba tengok lari ke atau tidak
<UbuntuMY> <Saliman_Imz> Xml patut ok dah tak lari kan Doc @alterewok
<UbuntuMY> <Saliman_Imz> Hehehe
<UbuntuMY> <Saliman_Imz> Penat kejar kalau lari ni
<UbuntuMY> <Saliman_Imz> Kepiwae tho
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> @Saliman_Imz, Kejar yg tatau boleh capai bile
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> @Saliman_Imz, Emboh
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> @Saliman_Imz, Yho karep e dewek
<UbuntuMY> <mohdsaidy> Web Summit is live now kat FB.
<UbuntuMY> <peraktechinfo> Assalammualaikum dan Salam Sejahtera semua. Kepada mana2 pakar IT yg ingin mendalami bidang Big Data atau ingin berkongsi ilmu berkenaan bidang berkaitan dengan Big Data seperti Machine Learning, IoT dan sebagainya. Anda dijemput untuk menyertai Telegram Group kami di http://t.me/bigdatamalaysia
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Does Ubuntu Need a New Theme? [Poll]  http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/11/does-ubuntu-need-new-theme-poll
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Ubuntu Is Looking for a New Theme  http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/11/ubuntu-theme-contest-18-04
<ejat> masa utk berhijrah menjadi bionic ... 
 * ejat still survive !
<ejat> :)
<ejat> opss wrong channel
<ejat> nak type kt channel kubuntu-devel
<UbuntuMY> <Apogeek> haha
#ubuntu-my 2017-11-10
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Hi there,  Did you know you could get commercial support for your Ubuntu instance on Azure from Canonical the company behind Ubuntu?  Ubuntu Advantage is Canonical’s bundle of tools and professional services to support you, your servers and VMs.  For the world’s largest enterprises it provides the assurance they need to run mission-critical workloads such as enterprise databases, virtual/cloud hosts or infrastructural services on Ubunt
<UbuntuMY> What’s in Ubuntu Advantage?      Around-the-clock access to Ubuntu desktop, server and cloud experts at Canonical, raise tickets and track progress through an online portal and get access to the exclusive Canonical Knowledge Base, an online library of articles on technical issues.      Access to software services to improve your server uptime and security with Canonical Livepatch Service for upgrades without downtime, Extended Security Maintenance (ESM)
<UbuntuMY> for Ubuntu 12.04 instances and Landscape for security compliance.      The Ubuntu Assurance Programme that provides indemnification against claims of intellectual property infringement.  Learn more on buy.ubuntu.com.  Canonical
<UbuntuMY> <msyukor> Steve Job the other story BFM radio
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> 😎
<UbuntuMY> <msyukor> https://www.bfm.my/finding-pixar-a-conversation-with-alvy-ray-smith-at-the-movies-247
<ejat> krik krik krik 
<ejat> sunyi malam minggu 
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> mencari kedamaian
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> hahaha
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> Malam Jumaat
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> Shhhh......
<ejat> bukan malam sabtu ? 
#ubuntu-my 2017-11-11
<UbuntuMY> sKygTr was added by: sKygTr
<UbuntuMY> <msyukor> khas untuk @myfenris  Link utk run X dlm WSL dr Queen of Container Jess Frazelle. Dia dah keje dgn M$ dah. https://blog.jessfraz.com/post/windows-for-linux-nerds/
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Malam skit sy tgk Ye bos
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> WSL mmg dah pakai lama dah
#ubuntu-my 2017-11-12
<UbuntuMY> <akh_Amirul_Idzham> Assalamualaikum, wifi adhoc mmg boleh 2 way ke? maksud sy mcm windows dia boleh connect wifi dgn jd AP at same time, ubuntu x allow ke? ke ade alternatif?
<UbuntuMY> <Vister Albert> Ada ke ubuntu untuk phone?...
<UbuntuMY> <Saliman_Imz> @msyukor, aik leh run X dah ke interesting
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> @akh_Amirul_Idzham, tak boleh, limitations dekat wifi card..kalau nak buat cucuk je satu usb dongle, satu receive, satu transmit
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> @Vister Albert, dah discontinued
<UbuntuMY> <akh_Amirul_Idzham> @jipangmenjerit, So kalau wifi card tu support boleh je kan setup normally?
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> I don't think there's such supported wifi card these days..tapi feel free to try
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> @akh_Amirul_Idzham, Wkslm. Boleh kalau support
<UbuntuMY> <akh_Amirul_Idzham> 👍 ok. Sepatutnya boleh je la sbb buat kat Windows jd je.
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> Check drive
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> Biasa RTL (realtek) model boleh
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> @mauisabily, aku punya realtek tak boleh 😂
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> Biasa buat incoming to dari wired internet then wifi jadi AP...
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> Yang ni pelik pulak... Yang dtg Wifi lepas tu buat AP.. Apa natijahnya.....
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> Ke daku yang masih lapaq....
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> X faham soalan
<UbuntuMY> <akh_Amirul_Idzham> Utk amplify wifi signal
<UbuntuMY> <akh_Amirul_Idzham> Kalau duk jauh dr wifi phone dgn  laptop, laptop lg jauh signal bleh dpt
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> Oooo
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> Bari faham soalan
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> Kena cakap dengan senario....
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> macam buat hotspot, tapi source dari wifi
<UbuntuMY> <akh_Amirul_Idzham> @jipangmenjerit, Qualcomm ok
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> @akh_Amirul_Idzham, network stabil tak?
<UbuntuMY> <akh_Amirul_Idzham> Stabil in syaAllah
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> @akh_Amirul_Idzham, X pasti. Sebab jika senario mcm ini.. Daku minta user beli Repeater.. Maka daku pun dpr untung...
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> @hidzuan, aku pakai openwrt je, sebab ap banyak sangat kat rumah
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> hihihihi
<UbuntuMY> <akh_Amirul_Idzham> Haha tp kalau x boleh pegang, mcm connect public wifi. Mmg kne buat style lagu ni la
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> @akh_Amirul_Idzham, Abaikan public Wifi.. Semuanya sampah. Pakai jiran sebelah... Hantar karipap panas tanya baik2.. Password wifi
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> Minta elok2
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> Insha Allah dapat
<UbuntuMY> <akh_Amirul_Idzham> Hahaha
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> Cara halal
<UbuntuMY> <akh_Amirul_Idzham> Sejam sekali kne hntr karipap kalau gtu
<UbuntuMY> <akh_Amirul_Idzham> Hahaha
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> Sedekah banyak2
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> Mewah rezeki tuan
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> Ameen
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> Boleh langgan Unifi
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> Ameen
<UbuntuMY> <akh_Amirul_Idzham> Kalau la Unifi ada kat rumah.... Kalau ada pun kabel tu mungkin 1 tahun setengah. Tempoh masa tu depends pd business n geographic constraint
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> Berdoalah.
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> Semoga dipermudahkan hendak-Nya. Ameen
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> Time is better than unifi 🤒
<UbuntuMY> <HishamMA> @akh_Amirul_Idzham, Waalaikumussalam, mcm mana caranya dlm windows? Boleh share?
<UbuntuMY> <akh_Amirul_Idzham> Dlm Windows 10 paling sng
<UbuntuMY> <akh_Amirul_Idzham> Go to settings > network and internet > mobile hotspot >
<UbuntuMY> <akh_Amirul_Idzham> Kalau windows sblm tu kne guna cmd
<UbuntuMY> <HishamMA> @akh_Amirul_Idzham, Ok, bole try nnt, thanks
<UbuntuMY> <HishamMA> @jipangmenjerit, Kalo d ubuntu, saya biasa buat mcm ni je, modal dlm 20-30 utk satu usb wifi dongle 😁
<UbuntuMY> <linuxmalaysia> Ada lebih nak?
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> @HishamMA, yup betul. saya pun buat macam tu, plus supported device lagi banyak
<UbuntuMY> <HishamMA> @linuxmalaysia, Mcm tau je dr mana dpt yg 'lebih' tu haha
<UbuntuMY> <HishamMA> @jipangmenjerit, Beli skali, bole guna berkali²
<UbuntuMY> <linuxmalaysia> Hahaha standby mana tahu ada kelas lagi
<UbuntuMY> <HishamMA> Berguna tu usb wifi dongle
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Introduction to Ubuntu Core, an Ubuntu for IOT  https://www.brighttalk.com/webcast/6793/232169
